#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Qual o Gbic com compatível com a OLT 4840 Epon da IntelBras ?

## filipirocha

Olá, tópico direcionado ao suporte da IntelBras em especifico, mas se alguém mais tiver a resposta também agradeço.

Gostaria de saber qual o Gbic compatível com a OLT 4840 Epon da IntelBras nas portas XGE?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá, tópico direcionado ao suporte da IntelBras em especifico, mas se alguém mais tiver a resposta também agradeço.
> 
> Gostaria de saber qual o Gbic compatível com a OLT 4840 Epon da IntelBras nas portas XGE?


Olá filipirocha,

Temos dois modelos,

KPSD-1120-e
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresar...on/kpsd-1120-e

KTS-2110+
http://www.intelbras.com.br/empresarial/kts-2110-mais

----------


## filipirocha

A minha necessidade é Comunicar o Concentrador PPPoE com a OLT pelas portas SFP negociando somente a Giga.
Não teria uma opção do KTS 2110 somente a Giga (mais barato) ?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> A minha necessidade é Comunicar o Concentrador PPPoE com a OLT pelas portas SFP negociando somente a Giga.
> Não teria uma opção do KTS 2110 somente a Giga (mais barato) ?


Olá filipirocha,

O KPSD 1120 E não lhe atende?

----------


## filipirocha

A topologia é o seguinte, um Switch IntelBras SG 2404 MR interligado na OLT.
Preciso comunicar uma porta Mini-GBIC do Switch com uma Porta XGE da OLT, me corrija se eu estiver errado mas o KPSD 1120 E é somente para gerar luz para atender os clientes, ou não?

----------


## filipirocha

Maaaas, com um Gbic que negocie a Giga e não a XGiga.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Maaaas, com um Gbic que negocie a Giga e não a XGiga.


Olá filipirocha,

Nesse caso você pode utilizar um par de KGS 2110, lembrando somente de setar a velocidade da porta utilizada na OLT para 1 Gb.

----------


## filipirocha

Ok, agradeço pela informação, esterei adquirindo o KGS 2110.
Poderia me informar o comando/script para sentar a velocidade da porta para 1 Gb?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Ok, agradeço pela informação, esterei adquirindo o KGS 2110.
> Poderia me informar o comando/script para sentar a velocidade da porta para 1 Gb?


Olá filipirocha,


No CLI da OLT, digite os comandos abaixo, trocando o X pelo número da porta desejada. 

Enable
Configure terminal
Interface GigabitEthernet 1/X
Speed 100

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Suporte Intelbras, adquiri uma olt 4840, gostaria de saber como faço para acessar ela de dentro da minha rede, sem precisar colocar o IP manual no computador.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Suporte Intelbras, adquiri uma olt 4840, gostaria de saber como faço para acessar ela de dentro da minha rede, sem precisar colocar o IP manual no computador.


Olá eduardoalmeida,

Para isso você pode criar uma rota em sua OLT ou realizar um acesso via porta console.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Poderia me passar os comandos para criar essa rota?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Poderia me passar os comandos para criar essa rota?


Olá eduardoalmeida,


Segue comandos para exemplo;

Adicionando rota estática
As rotas estáticas podem ser adicionadas utilizando o comando ip route <endereço da rede> <mascara> <gateway>.

Adicionando rota para alcançar a rede 192.168.90.0/24:

OLT4840E#configure terminal
OLT4840E(config)#ip route 192.168.90.0 255.255.255.0 10.0.90.254
Config static route successfully!


Removendo uma rota estática
Para remover a rota adicionada também utilizamos o comando no antecedendo o mesmo comando para adicionar a rota.

Comando:

OLT4840E#configure terminal
OLT4840E(config)#no ip route 192.168.90.0 255.255.255.0
Delete static route successfully!

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Aparace essa mensagem ao digitar os comandos.
Can't change route

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Aparace essa mensagem ao digitar os comandos.
> Can't change route


Olá eduardoalmeida,

Verifique se a rota já não esta criada, comando:

OLT4840E#show ip route

Caso ainda esteja enfrentando dificuldades sugiro entrar em contato com nosso suporte técnico, ou se preferir nos passe seus dados para efetuarmos um contato telefônico.

----------


## eduardoalmeida

Se puder entrar em contato comigo agradeço. Segue meu numero para contato, (16) 99606-8872.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Se puder entrar em contato comigo agradeço. Segue meu numero para contato, (16) 99606-8872.


Contato solicitado!

----------


## luatelecom

> Olá filipirocha,
> 
> 
> No CLI da OLT, digite os comandos abaixo, trocando o X pelo número da porta desejada. 
> 
> Enable
> Configure terminal
> Interface GigabitEthernet 1/X
> Speed 100


Tem que ser feita essa alteração para usar um sfp de 1000 ou e automático o reconhecimento?
Quero liga uma RB922 com a OLD da intelbras, e possível?

----------


## filipirocha

Opa, tem que setar a velocidade manualmente, e sim é possível interligar a RB com a OLT a limitação será referente ao GBIC ser compatível ou não, deve ser feita as seguintes configurações na RB e na OLT:

RB:

# remover a negociação automática e selecionar 1Gbps
#substituir o numero da porta SFP pela a que você está utilizando

interface ethernet set sfp1 advertise=1000M-full auto-negotiation=no


OLT:
enable
#configure terminal
/* substitua o "1/1" pela porta SFP que deseja alterar a velocidade */
#interface ethernet 1/1
/* defina a velocidade 1000 para 1Gbps e 10000 para 10Gbps */
#speed 1000

----------

